# What do you think... herbs and roasted chicken



## suziquzie (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm going to roast a whole chicken on the grill for dinner. I want to chop up some of my fresh sage and mix it with some butter...
Do you think it would be better to put it under the skin or on top...
Or both???


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

Under the skin if you want to flavor the meat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

ditto what GB said!


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2008)

Gottchya KE


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 24, 2008)

Both. Gives you an excuse to try that crispy delicious skin.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 24, 2008)

MMMMMM chicken skin........ 
That's why I asked  
I want yummy chicken AND yummy chicken skin!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

GB said:


> Gottchya KE



ONLY by seconds!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2008)

I think you should do both and
then invite Paulie and I for dinner!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 25, 2008)

When I do whole chickens, I get the butcher to split the chicken at the spine, so it opens like a book. Then, I rub the herbs,garlic, spices and fat both over and under the skin. I usually give it at least overnight, but this weekend it's going to get closer to 2 days in the rub. When you roast it outside, be sure your coals are not directly under the birds...keep the heat medium and roast them slowly.
Enjoy!

Having them split at the back makes them roast a bit faster...when they are spread out on the grill, it's a flatter surface. Cook them bones down, breast up with the breast closer to the center or heat..


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry Trish it was yesterday!!! 
Put the butter over and under the skin... stuffed it with carrot celery onion and garlic... it was wonderful!
VB I have been attempting to master indirect heat over charcoal this summer..... propane was easy. 
I do believe I got it!!!


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 25, 2008)

Any photos? Will be nice if we can put out our drool bibs even though we are too late ....


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL I thought about it, the bird really was picture perfect!!
I figured everyone's seen enough of my stuff for awhile!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Sorry Trish it was yesterday!!!
> Put the butter over and under the skin... stuffed it with carrot celery onion and garlic... it was wonderful!
> VB I have been attempting to master indirect heat over charcoal this summer..... propane was easy.
> I do believe I got it!!!


 

That's me... always a day late
and a dollar short!  lol


----------



## Sedagive (Jul 27, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Both. Gives you an excuse to try that crispy delicious skin.


 
I swear, I could make a meal out of nothing but crispy chicken skin.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2008)

Generally speaking, skin is there to keep things that are outside outside and things that are inside inside.  If you want the flavor in the meat put it under the skin.  If you also want to flavor the skin, put it on the skin.


----------



## waaza (Jul 28, 2008)

Cooper'sMom said:


> Any photos? Will be nice if we can put out our drool bibs even though we are too late ....



here you go, a brace, with added poppy seeds:





each was stuffed with basmati rice, and a surprise!





here's one spiced under the skin (which split open towards the end of cooking , with added sesame seeds:





this one was stuffed with potatoes and tomato and the taste was more rounded than the basmati-stuffed ones.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 28, 2008)

both look super yummy to me, 

babe


----------



## Spicy (Jul 29, 2008)

Great pictures.I think basmati-stuffed one will taste great.


----------

